
Researchers warn state system to catch voter fraud has 99% false positive rate - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/researchers-warn-state-system-to-catch-voter-fraud-has-99-false-positive-rate/
======
d--b
I don't understand what's so hard about voter's registration... assign one
voting number to each individual, check the number against some form of ID,
check that each number is used at most once.

Voter's fraud is already pretty low, so I'm assuming the above works fine as
it is...

~~~
hammock
Assignation of a voting number and requiring voter ID are considered voter
suppression by some

~~~
curtis
In the United States, the concept of "ID card" is virtually synonymous with
"Drivers License". Surprisingly to many Americans, many other Americans do not
have a Drivers License. These people are disproportionately more likely to be
poor, not white, and Democrats.

A national ID card could address this problem, but then some subset of
Americans goes apeshit over the idea, despite the fact that most of them are
carrying drivers licenses that have the same effect. Most of these people seem
to be Republicans.

If the effects of requiring picture ID were party-neutral it would not be a
controversial position. But the effects aren't neutral, and one party wants to
use it to disadvantage the other party.

~~~
maxerickson
All states will issue a photo ID that is not a drivers license but equivalent
to one for other purposes.

So there isn't even any need for national id to address that part of it, just
a bit of funding.

------
davidfarmer
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15587075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15587075)
(145 comments)

Indiana Purging Voters Using Software That’s 99% Inaccurate
(thedailybeast.com) [20171029]

